# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  مراحل الولادة الطبيعية بالصور

## احلى شهد

*إليكم أخواتي مراحل الولادة الطبيعية بالصور*






1 يبـدأ رأس الطفل بالتقدم نحو فتحة الحوض 
تأخذ هذه العملية اسابيع ( عند الولادة الاولى للأم ) 
أو ساعات للأم ذات ( ولادات سابقه )






2 تتقلص عضلات الرحم وبشكل منتظم 
وذلك يؤدي إلى تفجر الغشاء الجنيني وخروج السائل 






3 تحدث إنقباضات متكررة للرحـم ( الطلق ) تقريبا كل عشر دقائق 
ويصاحبه توسع في عنق الرحـم 1 سنتمتر تقريبا كل ساعة 
حتى يصل 10 سم لتسهيل خروج الطفل 
عندها تبدأ التقلصات في عضلات الرحم تزداد في القوة لدفع الطفل خارجاَ 
(المرحلة الأطول في الولادة الطبيعية )






4 يخرج رأس الطفل أولا 
إذا لم يحدث أن التوسع كان كاملا 
عندها من الضروري اللجوء لشق العجان ( الفرج ) 






5 بعد خروج الرأس يلتف جسم الطفل ويبدأ في الخروج 
طول هذه المرحلة نسبة إلى جميع الأمهات متغيرة 






6 بعد خروج الطفل من رحم الأم 
يظل متصلاَ إلى المشيمة عن طريق الحبل السري والذي لابد من قطعه 
اما المشيمة وماتبقى معها تضل داخل رحم الام 






7 يحصل انقباض قوي للعضلات الرحمية 
لطرد الحبل السري والمشيمة مع الأمور المتبقية إلى الخارج 
تقريبا عشر دقائق بعد الولادة 






8 بطرد الحبل السري والمشيمة تنتهي الولادة 






*الله يسهل على كل الحوامل ويرزق كل المحرومات الذرية الصالحة*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

ماشاء الله 
بصراحه يخوف الموضوع
يسلموووووووووووو

----------


## وردة البستان

يسلمو حبيبتي شهوده ع النقل الرائع

يطيج الف عافيه

----------


## اطياف

سبحان الخالق المرزق جلت عظمته
مشكوووووووووووووووورة عالمضوع

----------


## احلى شهد

يسلمــــــــــــوا على مروركم الروووووعه.....

تحياتوووو...

----------


## ملكة سبأ

**
*الله يسهل على كل الحوامل ويرزق كل المحرومين يارب*
*شكرا لك خيتو أحلى شهد وننتظر جديدك*

----------


## احلى شهد

يسلمــــــــــــوا على مروركم الروووووعه.....

تحياتوووو...

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

سبحان الله 

مشكورة اختى على الموضوع الجميل 
ويعطيك العافية 
بفعل موضوع رائع

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ياعلي ..شي يخوف بصراحه الله المعين..*

*الله يسهل على كل الحوامل ويرزق كل المحرومين يارب
تسلمين خيتو على الشرح الواافي..*

----------


## بشارة خير

سلمت يداك , موضوع مفيد ورائع

----------

